# Irish Nationwide Flexisaver 21 Issue 2



## MugsGame (26 Nov 2007)

oldtimer informs me of the following:


> Irish Nationwide have launched Flexisaver 21 (part 2). The bands are higher than part 1. They are as follows -
> €20,000-€49,999 = 4.60%
> €50,000-€99,999 = 4.75%
> €100,000-€200,000= 5%.
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

Just for comparison the original _FlexiSaver 21 (Issue 1)_ details are [broken link removed].


----------



## Squonk (26 Nov 2007)

The Sunday Times yesterday did mention this in their best-buys section...no other info except contact branch.


----------



## sapmanie (29 Nov 2007)

Just remember my warning...


> because the size of the payout may be dependent on the balance in your a/c


 
&


----------



## Godfather (1 Dec 2007)

Hi everyone, favour please: can anyone tell me what "share account" means? Does it mean that it's not protected under the "deposit protection scheme" of the financial Regulator???


----------



## MugsGame (1 Dec 2007)

It means a membership account, i.e. an account that gives you a share in the society. That's why the minimum deposit is €20,000. So if you join up on Monday and they don't announce demutualisation until December 2009, you should be quids in!

It's still a deposit savings account, protected under the scheme.


----------



## Godfather (2 Dec 2007)

Thank you Mugsgame!


----------



## whatsmoney (18 Mar 2008)

Flexisaver Issue 2 rates/amounts have been changed... for the better.
Check out [broken link removed]


----------



## MugsGame (18 Mar 2008)

Thanks, but... 

The Best Buys already reflect the current rate. I don't see any recent change in their rates. AFAIK these are the rates they advertised would be in effect now when the product launched last November.


----------



## whatsmoney (18 Mar 2008)

Hi Mugsgame,
The banding and 'dates' have changed.
The upper limit has increased from 200k to 300k and the 5% rate on this is valid til end of Dec08 whereas before it ended earlier.


----------



## whatsmoney (18 Mar 2008)

Best Buys needs to be updated....


----------



## MugsGame (18 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the update. I hadn't noticed that because you referred to a change in rates. So just to confirm again, there has been no change in their current rates?


----------



## trader66 (18 Mar 2008)

I have 2 a/c with irish nationwide (tenyears +)and cant see any moves with demut in the near future, infact with the present global credit crises we could be in for a very long wait (2 years plus) before there is any good news.


----------



## Jethro Tull (18 Mar 2008)

I am not a member of Irish Nationwide. If I were to open an account tomorrow am I correct in saying i would have to be a member for at least 2 years to benefit from any demutualisation? 

If not can some one give me the correct lowdown?


----------



## whatsmoney (20 Mar 2008)

Hi mugsgame,
here are the new rates/schedule

FlexiSaver 21 (Issue 2) Annual Rates
From 15th November 2007 up to 31st December 2008
Balance Rate Current Rate A.E.R.
€20,000.00 - €49,999.99 ECB + 0.60% 4.60% 4.60%
€50,000.00 - €99,999.99 ECB + 0.75% 4.75% 4.75%
€100,000.00 - €300,000.00 ECB + 1.00% 5.00% 5.00%
From 1st January 2009 up to 31st December 2009
Balance Rate
€20,000.00 - €49,999.99 ECB + 0.40%
€50,000.00 - €99,999.99 ECB + 0.55%
€100,000.00 - €300,000.00 ECB + 0.75%
From 1st January 2010 to 31st December 2010
Balance Rate
€20,000.00 - €49,999.99 ECB + 0.25%
€50,000.00 - €99,999.99 ECB + 0.40%
€100,000.00 - €300,000.00 ECB + 0.60%
Rates are correct as at 1st March 2008


FlexiSaver 21 (Issue 2) Monthly Income Rates
From 15th November 2007 up to 31st December 2008
Balance Rate Current A.E.R.
Rate
€20,000.00 - €49,999.99 ECB + 0.50% 4.50% 4.59%
€50,000.00 - €99,999.99 ECB + 0.65% 4.65% 4.75%
€100,000.00 - €300,000.00 ECB + 0.90% 4.90% 5.01%
From 1st January 2009 up to 31st December 2009
Balance Rate
€20,000.00 - €49,999.99 ECB + 0.30%
€50,000.00 - €99,999.99 ECB + 0.45%
€100,000.00 - €300,000.00 ECB + 0.65%
From 1st January 2010 to 31st December 2010
Balance Rate
€20,000.00 - €49,999.99 ECB + 0.15%
€50,000.00 - €99,999.99 ECB + 0.30%
€100,000.00 - €300,000.00 ECB + 0.50%
Rates are correct as at 1st March 2008


----------

